# Happy Thanksgiving! How are you celebrating yours?



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

For us.. it will be a deep fried turkey for 6 (but only 2 eating).

The wife missed the Beer Store cut off so there will be none of that :/


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

had a nice dinner with my kids last night. Chilling for the rest of the day.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I cut a huge hole in the side of my house yesterday. So today I need to fill it in. I think I'll use a window, or maybe some cardboard and tape, hmmm.... we'll see what happens.  And the rest of the family is at the cottage


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Gorging on Dinner.

Having some Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey.

Going out to play some Pool with friends.

Sleep, then have another 50 hour work week!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Had some crazy family drama but a nice dinner anyways at the fams. Had to do the whole, leave one dinner early and get to one dinner late thing :/


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Had to work!


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

Water change! YESSSS!!!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Hoyuen said:


> Water change! YESSSS!!!


LOL me too! Also mixed up a 30 gallon drum of SW mix.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Had our turkey dinner yesterday, beside Lake Simcoe, on the dock. Literally, as we pulled the dock out of the water and used it as a table for 10. Nicest Thanksgiving weatherwise that I can remember. I was still shirtless at 6pm and even waded out into the Lake without freezing. Some people were actually swimming.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I re-hook my bbq grill and had BBQ instead. The weather was just too irresistible. Don't know about you guys, but I've never walk around in T-shirt and actually sweat in October before. It's just so weird. I was driving down the street and steaming from the "summer like" heat and I look outside, the tree are autum colour. It feels like a dream rather than real.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It was so awesome! I got to do all my garden chores that were neglected last month because one of my dogs was really sick and took all my time and energy. I'm really sunburned 
We didn't do thanksgiving...my hubby had to work... I'll get my tofurkey on sale this week and have it for American thanksgiving


----------

